
Ask HN: Google Apps vs. Fastmail - dillonraphael
I&#x27;m trying to decide between Google Apps for work and Fastmail. I have 3 person team. What do you guys recommend?
======
jakebasile
If it's for company use I'd say go with Google. The main drawback to Apps
accounts are being unable to use Google's newest toys as they come out (or
sometimes ever). The upside is best of breed spam protection, great email
tools, and one of the best online office suites available. And for $5/month
per person it's well worth it to pay the money and forget about it.

I have tried Fastmail in the past for personal usage and was happy with it. I
wish I'd have stayed with them for that particular use case, but alas.

~~~
tuananh
hmm it's 2.5$ for me now. it's been like this for at least a year.

------
chrisked
What are your requirements? I use both services and thinking to completely
migrate to fastmail. They have an amazing support and all functionality I need
in terms of email and calendar. Also I have some accounts which only get used
occasionally. You can then pick a smaller account for less money than google
apps for work. Additionally I like that they don't use my data like google
does.

Happy to have a chat and explain my use case. Don't have the time now to do an
in-depth comparison.

~~~
dillonraphael
Honestly just need email, calendar and contacts. How is the spam filter with
fastmail? When I google I see bad things.

~~~
chrisked
Contacts work great too. Regarding spam you can actually configure it quite
nicely.

Have a look here :
[https://www.fastmail.com/help/receive/stopspam.html](https://www.fastmail.com/help/receive/stopspam.html)

------
Socketubs
Fastmail android app is buggy and slow. Because of a bad app architecture
(Corona, etc...).

Fastmail have CardDav + CalDav endpoints but android still not support these
protocols.

I'm using Fastmail everyday and I advice you that if you are an android
everyday user, to go to Gmail.

~~~
ruigomes
FWIW I've been using Fastmail's iOS app for a long time and it's quite snappy
and I can't recall running into any bugs.

------
mobiuscog
Just bear in mind that a 'Google Apps for work' account, is never useable for
Google Play family, or music (I think).

Basically, ensure everyone realises that their google 'account', even though
it seems to include everything, isn't theirs and is never changeable to a
personal one.

I have one, purely for using a custom domain from a few years back, and now
find that my 'Google everything' account is completely useless for some things
and I have to create a brand new personal account - everything in the play
store, or wallet or anything else is wasted.

I'd go with Fastmail and keep it outside of the Google 'everything'.

------
dahdum
Google Apps - chances are good you'll need to use Google accounts at some
point anyway (GA, Adwords, shared drive, etc..) or it makes it easier if you
do (SSO).

------
wirddin
Why not try out Zoho? I haven't tried out their whole suite, but their Mail
works well. They have a free plan(forever) with a limit of 25 email accounts.

------
internaut
Fastmail.

